# Scotty Rod Holder Extensions?



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Mingle

I have the 8" ones on my revo. I have never used the 6" ones so can't comment but Sel (Nativeman) went from the 8" ones to the 6" ones when he sold his Revo (the first one :lol: ) and had no dramas with the height difference. Never seen an adjustable one though


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I have the 6.5" on my sport and the height is no problem. The rod butt clears my feet ok when peddling.


----------



## flickchick (Dec 12, 2008)

I too have the extension on my scotty and I also have a sport. Can't imagine it without it,


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

After owning two different revo's with two different lengths in the rod holder extensions I prefer the shorter ones mainly because of the way they connect to the rod holder. The longer ones, firstly plug into the flush mount, then the rod holder is attached by a female socket on the end of the extension, I don't like it this way as there is two adjustment points on the length of the extension, firstly when you plug it in and then when you attach the rod holder. Where as the shorter extensions plug into the flush mount but the rod holder is attached by screwing it to the extension by taking the post that is normally on the bottom of a std Scotty rod holder, this make only one swivel point and it easier to lock the rod holder into an angled position for the best fishing rod position.

Hope that makes sense a little hard to explain but if you go to a Hobie dealer they should have the two different types and you shouild be abble to work out what I mean, I hope. 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I bought mine through them and know of lots of other people who have dealt with them. They are great to deal with and Karen is nice and very informative.

Are you sure your hobie dealer cant get them for you? WIth the exchange rate at the moment I think it will work out around the same price.When I bought mine the dollar was at 95cents :twisted: which made it very worthwile getting them from the states.


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

Is that $40.00au each and $18.00us for the pair????If both prices are for 1 extension it is cheaper to buy them local...Where did you get the Au price???

I have 6" ones on my outback and with the higher sides they were fine but on my Revo I needed 8" ones otherwise my feet hit the rod butts...

Cheers...Sparra


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Mike...I need to take more time reading....Personaly if I was only saving $10.00 I would buy local....

Cheers...Sparra


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

After dealing with Kayak fishing gear alot I'm sure you will find the shipping rate with conversion will be alot more than you are bargaining for. I buy from the dealers in Australia now, by the time you go to the trouble of doing the order, pay the exchange rates and the very high shipping charges I think there is not much in it especially with the dollar being so low, but if the dollar was 95 like last year than it would be a different story.

Cheers


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

I have scotties and ran into the same problem,peddals getting caught etc. I have asked the Hobie dealers in Batemans Bay and in Shepparton without much joy. Where can I buy these extensions in Vic. Melb. would be good.


----------



## paddlefisher (Feb 1, 2009)

(the smallest extender on the left poses the same problem as the metal ones, 2 separation-points)



























(shaved bases, to accomodate maybe to come rudder lines)

As mentioned in a previous post, the (expensive) metal extension post create the problem that one can`t tell by its position if it is close to its unlocking stance, so sold that one.

The plastic-ones are foolproof, insert with the holder facing inboard, rotate for functional use, and they are are automaticly locked.

I bought the adjustable extender as well to get the rods at a sligtly different height so the butts don`t interfere with each other.

I `ve got a baitcaster-rodholder, but it is actally fur the smallest palmshaped reels and thin butted rods, so prefer the bigger models for yak-use where you mostly drop the rod in the holder rather then carefully place it in.

PF


----------



## Robbo107672 (Mar 25, 2008)

These are very useful, you can check out Cabelas.com in the US but with the AUD down, your best bet is probably through Scott.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

So how do those extension go if you get wacked by a big fish?


----------

